# Help stop looping over



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok heres the problem...i have recently had my swing totally change and now for some reason i cant stop coming over myself so that my divots point left in which my ball slices...can someone give me some drills to do please


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot ill defiantly try that next time i go up the range


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

A good drill to maybe try next time you're at the range is to stick a headcover under your right armpit. Swing the club making sure to keep that headcover under your armpit. If you are coming over the top your right elow is going to be separating from the right side of your body. If you keep the right elbow locked in on your right side then you are goin g to be forced to drop the club under. Hope you find this helpful!
Elizabeth


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I can call you lizzy...right lol cheers for that tip im going up the range tonight to practise ill definatly try that one out


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

elizzy.jones said:


> A good drill to maybe try next time you're at the range is to stick a headcover under your right armpit. Swing the club making sure to keep that headcover under your armpit. If you are coming over the top your right elow is going to be separating from the right side of your body. If you keep the right elbow locked in on your right side then you are goin g to be forced to drop the club under. Hope you find this helpful!
> Elizabeth



I tend to suffer from the same thing, I use a £2 coin, makes me even less likely to drop it as I'm a tight bugger!


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Well i9 tried that tip and it didnt really work for me so now i am going to have to work with my coach thanks anyways guys


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

You might want to try and feel like on your downswing you are going to hit your left hand on your right pocket. Do some drills where you are just hitting some 60% swings and get that left hand to hit your right pocket.


----------

